# 6' Privacy fence gate install?



## hoggin03 (May 27, 2009)

I have a 6' wood privacy fence that I installed about 5 years ago. I have two gates, one single door about 44" wide, and a double with two 48" wide gates.

My problem is the gates sagging. I used a 2x4 square frame with two large hinges at the top and bottom. I ended up installing a wire rope anti-sag contraption last year that has stopped the sag but is torquing the gate badly. I am planning to rebuild the gates, but want to have a more sound structure. Can anyone give me an idea on how you've built the gates to make them stronger?

A second request would be with regard to the handle/latch. I would like to be able to open the gate from either side. Any ideas on that would be great, too.

Here's a pic of the single gate (in installed the 2nd wire rope to try to fight the torque, but no luck)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SoCalFixer (May 7, 2010)

*A few ideas*

For the fence, you might want to look at this company:
http://www.hooverfence.com/woodfence/ag.htm

They sell a metal frame for a wooden gate that looks pretty durable. I've never used one, but when I redo my gate that's what I plan on using.

As for latches I recently installed this one:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_168245-1277...ewSearch=true$Ntt=locking gate latch$y=2$x=47

It's a bit pricey, but it's one of the only latches I've found that works from both sides. As an added plus you can lock/unlock it from both sides too. Installation is a bit tricky, but not too bad. I've been happy with it so far.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I build my gates with the 2x4’s turned the other way (not flat) with a center runner and a let in brace. Build it slightly out of square to the high side, install gate and when done a couple of good thumps in the right place and she’s good to go. At least till the kids start riding it.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

i just made one and built my frame with 2x4 so the frame depth was the 3.5" deep. i did not miter my corners so i could screw 3 long tourqe (sp?) deck screws into each corner. I then ran a diagonal in the frame from bottom hinge side to top outside running the 2x flat like the frame. I added an inside metal corner bracket on the other two corners. most latches are not made for this depth so i made an extension that worked with the lift bar on the opposite side of the thumb latch. srry no pics. if needed on a wide gate you can add a nailer midspan for siding


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

see i just type to slow. what he said


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I should post some pictures of mine it would be easier than trying to explain but here it goes. I made my gates out the fence sections. Mine are somewhat narrower maybe 3.5 feet. I braced diagonally with a 2x2 at both the upper and lower sections starting at top by the hinge and down to the opposite corner with the middle cross section in between. one the other, my wife wanted an octagon window in the top section which I made and framed out with some spare wood lattice sections I had. It came out pretty nice. That section, I braced with a 2x2 V with the window in the top of the V. 

To open on either side they make a thumb latch for the outside with a lever that goes through the gate and lifts the lever latch from either side. On my back gate I have a standard outside only thumb latch with a piece of insulated electrical wire tied on and attached near the top so it can be reached and pulled from the inside.


----------

